# Star Fox: The Animated Series



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm sad to see that apparently no one's posted anything about about this awesome show coming! 

It's Star Fox: The Animated Series being created by Fredryk Phox. It looks very promising and entertaining. The animation is really good, the character designs look great, the music is incredible, and it just looks like it'll be a fantastic take on the classic series. Also, no Krystal! We get more interesting female leads like Katt Monroe and Fara Pheonix! (I've also seen footage that hasn't been put on YouTube and not many have seen, so trust me when I say it should be great.)

http://www.youtube.com/user/FredrykPhox
http://starfoxseries.com/

[video=youtube;YW5AQ6m39Hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW5AQ6m39Hg&list=UUicuUIzyNhRUOysksAgXkSQ&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]
[video=youtube;g8gzKsl5wTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8gzKsl5wTM&list=UUicuUIzyNhRUOysksAgXkSQ&index=8&feature=plcp[/video]
[video=youtube;3MHyovcwo04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MHyovcwo04&list=UUicuUIzyNhRUOysksAgXkSQ&index=9&feature=plcp[/video]

It looks fantastic. Can't wait for Fred to release the first episode.  The team working on it is very small, though, so it may be a while.

I hope that the show garners more attention as its releases gets closer.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 28, 2012)

I wonder what Nintendo thinks of this!


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

fuck yes.
I love you for posting this.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I wonder what Nintendo thinks of this!


I doubt that they know it exists.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 28, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> I doubt that they know it exists.



If it ever came to their attention, I bet they'd be overjoyed to know someone enjoyed their work so much and I would hope that new plotlines to be written straight from Nintendo itself for this fledgling cartoon series.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

Hopefully it's true that Retro Studios is making a Star Fox game for the Wii U. That'd be AMAZING.

But for now, we have this show to look forward to.


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Cheers to star fox.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 28, 2012)

o wow that's cool.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

Have some production stills. :3


----------



## Mutations2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

All I have to say is...  Look out!  It's Star Wolf!


----------



## Conker (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm not sure how kindly Nintendo will take to something like this, but it looks promising enough.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 28, 2012)

I like it.  I kind of wanted to see more examples of the actual animation, but if that one clip is anything like the rest of it, I could dig it.  I already like the little example of dry humor.
Here's to hoping Nintendo doesn't lay the smackdown on it before it gets anywhere.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

Mutations2000 said:


> All I have to say is...  Look out!  It's Star Wolf!


[video=youtube;IIWmc72QFkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIWmc72QFkU[/video]

LOL the video is on my channel, but Fred took it off of his channel. I'm assuming because the show has changed a lot since this clip.


----------



## Milo (Jan 28, 2012)

lol yea, fredryk phox (or however the fuck it's spelled) is pretty awesome. he's a pretty cool dude too. his... RL video's are a little crazy :l but yea, he's cool. 

I swear, there's just not enough starfox in this fandom... or even in general. (excluding krystal, since she's somehow managed to become more popular than fox himself) so considering I'm like, the biggest starfox nerd, I rely on stuff like this and one of my favorite artists who draws a lot of starfox stuff (macks)


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

Milo said:


> (excluding krystal, since she's somehow managed to become more popular than fox himself)


Which is sad.

Krystal is... um... ok, I guess? Almost every character in the entire series is way more interesting, though.


----------



## Milo (Jan 28, 2012)

there needs to be a starfox thread dedicated solely to starfox :V

I... I like starfox too much, even for a furry :l


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

Milo said:


> there needs to be a starfox thread dedicated solely to starfox :V
> 
> I... I like starfox too much, even for a furry :l


haha same.

I love the series so much. Even with its more recent mediocre games.


----------



## Traven V (Jan 28, 2012)

Now that you mention it I'm pretty surprised there isn't a thread, LOL. The show looks good I wish them well on it!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 28, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> Which is sad.
> 
> Krystal is... um... ok, I guess? Almost every character in the entire series is way more interesting, though.



We'll probably see her in one episode, ordering a sandwich at a Cornerian restaurant which she won't be able to enjoy. Krystal can't enjoy her sandwich.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 28, 2012)

I take issue with Falco's voice. Sounds way too damn derpy. Other than that, not bad I guess.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 28, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I take issue with Falco's voice. Sounds way too damn derpy. Other than that, not bad I guess.



Absolutely right. Falco, like Joey Wheeler, knows what Brooklyn Rage is all about.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 28, 2012)

This actually looks pretty good! O,o


----------



## Traven V (Jan 28, 2012)

Odd post, but I think it would be awesome for the creator of this video to create a Starfox series 

[video=youtube_share;xUsvIV481ig]http://youtu.be/xUsvIV481ig[/video]


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 29, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I take issue with Falco's voice. Sounds way too damn derpy. Other than that, not bad I guess.


I like Falco's voice in this, but to each his own.


----------



## Cult (Jan 29, 2012)

This... Is... SPARTA! Awesome!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 29, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> Which is sad.
> 
> Krystal is... um... ok, I guess? Almost every character in the entire series is way more interesting, though.



Krystal has boobs. Your argument is invalid.





I hope she gets shown riding a speedbike.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 29, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> This... Is... SPARTA! Awesome!


[video=youtube;P3ALwKeSEYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/video]


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 4, 2012)

...we need a new Starfox game. One that doesn't suck. And isn't on the Wii.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 4, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> If it ever came to their attention, I bet they'd be overjoyed to know someone enjoyed their work so much and I would hope that new plotlines to be written straight from Nintendo itself for this fledgling cartoon series.



yeah...no...nintendo barely allows official shows and movies for their stuff...
I'm not going to be surprised if they lay the royal smackdown on this. Pity though it looks good.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 4, 2012)

Fay V said:


> I'm not going to be surprised if they lay the royal smackdown on this. Pity though it looks good.


If they keep it just on the internet and make sure that it doesn't make too huge a commotion, then I think they'll be fine.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 4, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> If they keep it just on the internet and make sure that it doesn't make too huge a commotion, then I think they'll be fine.


they might manage if it doesn't make money.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 4, 2012)

Fay V said:


> they might manage if it doesn't make money.


It won't.

Fredryk Phox doing it 100% for the fans for absolutely nothing in return.


----------



## Milo (Feb 4, 2012)

yea, the dude's pretty cool. 

what sucks is the missed potential of an actual starfox series. of all video games to be turned into shows, starfox is the one to do it. but of course, nintendo is uptight about shit like that. which is ironic, considering the zelda show was god awful (I can't recall if the show itself was given the go by nintendo... I know the CDI game was a stand alone)... maybe they're afraid it would turn into another one of those


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 4, 2012)

Milo said:


> yea, the dude's pretty cool.
> 
> what sucks is the missed potential of an actual starfox series. of all video games to be turned into shows, starfox is the one to do it. but of course, nintendo is uptight about shit like that. which is ironic, considering the zelda show was god awful (I can't recall if the show itself was given the go by nintendo... I know the CDI game was a stand alone)... maybe they're afraid it would turn into another one of those


There's also the fact that this series has strong language and stuff. :V


----------



## Milo (Feb 4, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> There's also the fact that this series has strong language and stuff. :V



make starfox an anime. then all the violence and pedophilia is ALRIGHT


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 4, 2012)

Milo said:


> make starfox an anime. then all the violence and pedophilia is ALRIGHT


Who said anything about pedophilia? D:


----------



## Milo (Feb 4, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> Who said anything about pedophilia? D:



wh-... oh right, sorry, I'm so used to every other anime show about teenage girls with guns in skimpy clothing. 

that probably wouldn't apply to the starfox universe \:3/


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 4, 2012)

The best situation is this show ending up awesome, Nintendo not even noticing it, and us all being able to enjoy it. :V

That's what I hope for.


----------



## Milo (Feb 4, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> The best situation is this show ending up awesome, Nintendo not even noticing it, and us all being able to enjoy it. :V
> 
> That's what I hope for.



well shit, if nintendo's not going to notice it, make it porn... I mean wut. I totally didn't mean I wanted to see fox naked on screen. that's... hah... wut


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 4, 2012)

Milo said:


> well shit, if nintendo's not going to notice it, make it porn


That'd be a disappointing waste a show if you ask me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 4, 2012)

Why does everyone has stupid looking hair?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm not so sure about this. The drawings aren't always consistent and I don't like the sitcommy nature of this, it's kinda like I'm watching The Looney Tunes Show again. Might be passable but I don't trust fans to deliver anything worth watching.



The_Mask said:


> ...we need a new Starfox game. One that doesn't suck. And isn't on the Wii.


Why not on the Wii? I don't think it'll happen but wouldn't it work pretty well with the controls?


----------



## Milo (Feb 4, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Krystal has boobs. Your argument is invalid.
> 
> I hope she gets shown riding a speedbike.



I hope you get run over by a speed bike


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 4, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm not so sure about this. The drawings aren't always consistent and I don't like the sitcommy nature of this, it's kinda like I'm watching The Looney Tunes Show again. Might be passable but I don't trust fans to deliver anything worth watching.


To be fair, The Looney Tunes Show would have been good if they'd chosen to make it... you know... funny and well-written.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 4, 2012)

M. Le Renard said:


> To be fair, The Looney Tunes Show would have been good if they'd chosen to make it... you know... funny and well-written.


I sorta like it, some episodes are quite amusing to me but Daffy Duck fucking ruins everything yet the show seems to focus most on him. BECAUSE I TOTALLY WANT TO SEE A HOMER SIMPSON WITH FEATHERS.

And that's all I have to say about that, I don't wanna derail the whole thing.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 4, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm not so sure about this. The drawings aren't always consistent


That's because the designs have changed since the beginning. A lot of characters look different now then they did early in production.


----------



## Milo (Feb 4, 2012)

yea, he's not all that active about this show. he's been doing this for like what, 4 years now? and there's not much out there. 

honestly, I haven't even seen it all, not because I don't like it, but because I'd rather watch the thing as a whole when it's done.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 5, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why not on the Wii? I don't think it'll happen but wouldn't it work pretty well with the controls?


Because the Wii is an underpowered toy. Not a console. Maybe the next-gen Wii if it actually has good hardware. I'd rather Nintendo sell the franchise and let some other company make it good. Their stupid re-release of Starfox 64 on the 3DS made all the characters bubbly. Like they were made of balloons.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 5, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> Because the Wii is an underpowered toy. Not a console. Maybe the next-gen Wii if it actually has good hardware.


There's a high chance of Retro Studios making a new SF for the Wii U (or whatever it's going to be renamed) which is supposed to be a powerful console.

RS also knows how to get the most out of a console. Metroid Prime 3 looks beautiful for a Wii game.


----------



## WinterWolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm really excited for this show to come out, if it's ever finished. Personally, I think the animation is really cool.


----------

